# Covid19



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Heard a Dr. on TV saying in this time of Coronavirus staying at home we should focus on inner peace. To achieve this we should always finish things we start and we all could use more calm in our lives. I looked through my house to find things i'd started and hadn't finished, so I finished off a bottle of Jack,, a bottle of Pendelton, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiumun srciptuns, an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how feckin fablus I feel rite now. Sned this to all who need inner piss. An telum u luvum. And two hash yer wands, stafe day avrybobby!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

At least you stayed home and kept your 6 ft. safety distance.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There could be a problem if the vocies in hes head got in each others face and violated the 6 ft. rule. I am just talking and I have heard things, maybe.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, today it's a bottle of aspirin.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The above story isn’t exactly true...... I wouldn’t ever drink Jack.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> The above story isn't exactly true...... I wouldn't ever drink Jack.


EYE wood. if ur bi ing


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

*Anyone else's car getting*

3 weeks to a gallon?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine is but it was close before that with retiring.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

not saying anyone shouldn't be taking this outbreak seriously but just to provide a bit of perspective on it.

to be clear, the pic is a joke ,to drive home the point of the link.

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2020/04/08/dr_birx_unlike_some_countries_if_someone_dies_with_covid-19_we_are_counting_that_as_a_covid-19_death.html


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

"No movies. No concerts. No sporting events. No restaurants. No social gatherings. No school. Limited workload. Now that I've cleared your schedule can we talk?"
-God


----------

